# Spinning Reel Opinions??



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey guys. I am wanting to buy a spinning reel here sometime soon to replace the Shakespeare that I have right now. 

I just bought a Quantum Xtralite reel and I love it, so I was wondering about the full-sized reels. Does anybody have any info on them? 

I am probably not going to buy a new one until I cruise eBay first for a slightly used reel. I am open to other brand suggestions and I'm trying to keep it under $50. I fish mainly for LM Bass.

Thanks in Advance,
Jason


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Abu Garcia Cardinal is a really good reel for the price. I got one last year for $30 and havent had any troubles with it., and bought another a couple months ago. I have one on and ultralight and one on a 7' Medium Action Super 7. They have taken the abuse of the ohio river creeks, lakes and farm ponds catching cats, wipers, white bass, bass, walleye, and crappie. Great Deal in my opinion.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

OSU, I have three Quantum reels- "Response" models that have the magnetic trip bails which I love. !% Very smooth reels.
I hope this helps.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

You can't go wrong with the Shimano reels. that's all I use for spinning reels. The sahara or sedona would be in your price range. I have been using (and abusing) one of each for at least 5yrs and have not had the first problem. I sent them off to the reel doctor this spring and they came back like new. I have found that there are alot of good reels out there that will be smooth for a while, but only a few will stay that way after getting beat up on the creek day after day. I will spare those names to avoid a debate, but..... Creek sand will do some serious damage on a cheap reel. Also don't get wrapped up in the # of ball bearings. It don't mean nuttin. lol


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I like the Shimano Saharas I also have a Sedona or two, for a little more coin you can get a Symetre, friends at work are big fans of the Quantum line, if your going to wait for a while to buy Gander seems to always close out reels at the end of the year, nothing wrong with the reels, its just that the MFG adds a bell or a whistle to it and they now call it this instead of that so they close out the old ones, Dicks has alot of sales going lately it seems.


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

Just picked up a Shimano Sedona 2500 at Dicks yesterday for 40 bucks...great reel wore out a 2000 Sedona my boys got me 6 years ago.Hard to beat a Shimano reel.....


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Another vote for Shimano I bought a Sahara last fall and so far it has been bulletproof.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I have 2 Quantum Infernos for bass fishing. I have the size 20 w/ an all star 7' med/light for finesse fishing...and a size 30 for my weightless soft plastics fishing. I got both @ Dicks for $50.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Shimano, quantum, diawa are safe. You can get parts years after you buy the reel. Stay away from the 'house' brands (bass pro, cabelas, gander, etc.) if you want to replace parts as they wear. They often change lines/suppliers for the reels yearly and may not have parts a few years after purchase. I have two bass pro reels (one a Johnny Morris top-of-the-line spinning reel) that I can't get replacement parts for.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a Pfleuger Gold Medalist and love it. I think its equivalent to the Trion but not sure.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

I have been fishing in dirt (the shore) for many years with a Mitchel 300. I love the thing. I have tried the quantum and a little bit of the above mentioned shore and it crapped out. I just bought a new Mitchel and for the last year it has been great (feels cheaper than the old on though). I am planning on buying a mitchel to attach to my 10' noodle that I received for fathers day.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

redhotbuzz said:


> Just picked up a Shimano Sedona 2500 at Dicks yesterday for 40 bucks...great reel wore out a 2000 Sedona my boys got me 6 years ago.Hard to beat a Shimano reel.....


A few weeks back Dicks in Grove City had a boatload of Shimano's on display(sale) go back by the firearms counter, there is also a $10 coupon in the hot deals forum.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

You should really look into the Okuma line of spinning real for that $ range.

9 ball bearings and the drag surface is 30% larger than normal disc drag systems. Dicks has them for about $30.
The bail spring is a little "sticky" to me, but the reels are great.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I am a fan of Daiwa. I always loved the Emblem line of reels and recently bought an Exceler 3000. I use it mainly for fishing the Ohio River on my 8'6" St. Croix Wild River rod but the 2000 and 2500 model are perfect for a 6' or 6'6" bass rod. Its a really smooth reel and have been nothing but pleased with it since I bought it.

Jake


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Check out the Diawa line of reels, especially the new models with the large diameter spool. I have always bought Shimano but will be using Diawa from now on.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I am a fan of Daiwa. I always loved the Emblem line of reels and recently bought an Exceler 3000. I use it mainly for fishing the Ohio River on my 8'6" St. Croix Wild River rod but the 2000 and 2500 model are perfect for a 6' or 6'6" bass rod. Its a really smooth reel and have been nothing but pleased with it since I bought it.
> 
> Jake


Ditto...have one Emblem and two Regals and looking for one more new one...just have not decide which series yet...putting it on a St Croix so it will be a nicer model...had Shimanos, Mitchells and fished with brothers Quantum, but none compare to Diawas in my opinion.


----------



## Justin S (Mar 31, 2007)

i recently bought a diawa capricorn at dicks and i love it, smooth as silk. used a cupon and got it for $50


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

I have nothing but Quantums (love the magnetic bails), Pfluegers, and I own two of the Gander Mountain (rumored to also be relabeled Pfluegers) reels that I have used for the last 3 years. I have not had any trouble out of any of them. In my opinion.........If you're not paying at least $50 or more for a Shakespeare..........you're buying junk. My dad is a hardcore Shakespeare and Mitchell fan and he has had nothing but trouble with them (again....not willing to pay for a quality product). It's always a bail spring, fouled drag system, binding gears, or just plain old falling apart. I have foolishly purchased 2 Mitchells in the last few years and I'll bet that neither of them caught 50 fish a piece before I either threw them away, gave them away, or sold them. I listen to the older guys, because they have a wealth of knowledge, but I'm going to have to disagree on the Mitchells. It may have been a great product back in the day, but to me, the new ones are junk! I also bought a Cardinal one time and it broke on me on the first fish I caught. Just my opinion, my experience.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a Pflueger President that I baught at the beginning of the season and I love it. It's smooth as silk. It's $60 bucks but w/the dicks coupon you can get it for $50. Awesome reel. Also you may have heard mixed things about Mitchell reels, I have a 300 gold series on my ultralite rod and it seems to take the ware and tare of the creek so far this year. I don't own any shamano reels but I hear nothing but good things so that would certainly be a good option as well.


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

I to have Pfleuger president reels thay are very smooth I think there great.


----------



## Shadrac (Feb 20, 2007)

http://forums.riversmallies.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=34779

not sure what type of fishing you do but this site and author does a nice job with reviews

good fishing


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

2 Pfleuger Presidents
2 Gander Mt. (Pfleuger made) 

Love all 4. Beat the livin' hell out of the GM reel this spring in the river and it never winced...and save the cosmetics, I cannot discern the difference between the GM version and the big name version.

I also purchased 2 Pfleuger Trion reels for ice fishing and they rock as well. I have a Shimano Sahara that absolutely was destroyed after 5 years of river walleye fishing. 

Then again...I'm not easy on equipment.


----------

